# Lighting issue at large planted tank -274G (72x30x30")



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hey all,

Even i'm member in this forum since while, this is my post here. I have nearly read all "Lighting" posts but i couldnt find any solution for my own problem. I set up my new tank month ago and i have brown algea covered at the surface of the substrate. The cause seems like lack of lighting in my tank. I have now two solutions maybe you can help me to choose one.

Tank Specs:
- Size : 180x75x75h (cm) / 72x30x30"(h) [1012L / 274G]
- Lighting : 3x 150W HQI (Sylvania Aquaarc 10000K) + 4x 58W T8 tube (Philips TLD 950 5300K)
10 hours/day (5h lighting+ 3h break +5h lighting)
(You can check those links for bulb details)
http://www.sylvania-lamps.com/catalog/index.php?id=1783
http://www.lighting.philips.com/gl_en/catalogue
- Substrate : Flourite(bottom) + 1-3mm Quartz sand
- Fertilizing : DIY NPK + Flourish (3x/week)
Pressurized CO2 + pH controller (kH=8.0 , pH=6.9)
- Temp. : 26C

Additional info, there is a tick substrate layer in the tank, the deepest point is 57cm(22.5") [water surface to substrate surface].

I think the wattage of ligthing is a bit low for this tank (there is both brown algea and very slow growth of plants, even Rotala Rotundifolia is growing slowly).And also im not sure about those bulb's K temperatures. As i cant find ADA's and Astralux's 8000K HQI here in Turkey, i prefered those 10000K bulbs to avoid yellowish look. You can check this link to see PAR values of Sylvania Aquaarc HQI: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/feature2.htm

I hope i could give enoug info about the system, now i have two solutions:

First solution, upgrading ligtning system by keeping HQI lighting.Such as:
-3x 250W HQI + 2x 150W HQI (in that case all bulbs have to be same that prevent using bulbs with different K tempertures, it may affect plant growth in bad way. Heat problem may occur)
or
-3x 250W HQI + 4x 58W T8 fluorescent tubes (Placing flurescent tube next to HQI may cause penetration problem for flurescents)

Note: Reachable HQI bulbs are Sylvania's,Osram's and Philips bulbs for me. Those are 5200K or 10000K. ı even can't find 6500K HQI here. For fluorescents , I have many more options.

Second solution, making a fresh setup to the tank by filling bottom of the tank with 10cm(4") foam. So total depth of water will be decreased and that will solve the penetration problem of flurescents tubes then i'll cancel HQI lighting and i'll use T8 or T5 tubes only. Such as:

- 14x 58W T8 bulbs (for ex: 6x10000K Philips Aquarelle + 8x 6500K Philips TLD 965)
or
- 10x 80W T5HO bulbs (for ex:10x 6500K Philips TL 865).

From those two solution, first one seems me easier and more applicable. But i still have doubt about 3X 250W HQI(10000K or 5300K) as main lighting, if they will be enough or not for plant growth. I was wondering a HC or Glosso carpet.

Thanks a lot in advance for any advice or comment.

Berkay BENGI
Istanbul/Turkey


----------

